# Spark Plug Wire Mod???



## carms_2

Hey Guys,

I tore my plug boots and figured while I'm into it ill do the wire mod but cant find it anywhere. 

Any help in replacing the wires and coils with the mod would be awesome.


----------



## Polaris425

Check the engine section of how to's


----------



## Tempsho

I don't see it in the engine section. What is this mod exactly?


----------



## phreebsd

Think he wants to run non-resistor type wires


Sent from my iPad2 using Tapatalk


----------



## carms_2

Ive Checked all the how to's but have had no luck. I would like to run no resistors if possible but don't mind if they stay. 

I just want to fix the spark plug wire without buying the whole setup from the dealership.

Ive seen it somewhere on here but cant seem to find it now??​


----------



## wcs61

carms_2 said:


> Ive Checked all the how to's but have had no luck.​


​ 
I have to agree when searching for How To. I went there myself and didn't find it either, even in the past I've given up searching and waited for a thread on the subject I'm looking for. 
May I make a suggestion guy's? Wouldn't it be possible to add a drop box on each topic list you have on the left column? For example list all mod's by topic, then after you hover over let's say "Engine Mods" it will give you sub topics like snorkels, jetting, engine kits, etc. etc.... I know it takes time and can be a pain but it would make searching for that particular mod topic much easier.

Make searching easier and it will cut back on duplicate threads. How many threads have we seen lately on snorkels and glowing exhaust.


----------



## LM83

carms_2 said:


> Ive Checked all the how to's but have had no luck. I would like to run no resistors if possible but don't mind if they stay.
> 
> I just want to fix the spark plug wire without buying the whole setup from the dealership.
> 
> Ive seen it somewhere on here but cant seem to find it now??​


Just buy 2 new boots. Screw em on and grease em back up and roll out. 

Edit: I couldn't find the write up either. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider

I didn't know you could take the plug wire out of the coil...I know the end is screwed on but is it on the coil side too?


----------



## phreebsd

wood butcher did this mod. ill find it in a sec


----------



## phreebsd

here's HRM talkin about it
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=30681&postcount=11

he also talks about it more here
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=13853&highlight=resistor

also pm wood butcher. he performed the mod on his bike, (pretty sure)


----------



## wcs61




----------



## wcs61

*gone
*


----------



## LM83

nmkawierider said:


> I didn't know you could take the plug wire out of the coil...I know the end is screwed on but is it on the coil side too?


I don't think you can. The coils/wires are like $100 here. All he said was he tore his boots, cheap easy fix is all I was saying. He just wanted to do the mod from what I understand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brute574

There is enough Wire on the Stock Coil to just Crimp an Automotive Plug end on and put an Auto boot over it. Works just as good as changing the whole wire and all, as Soild Core wire isn't the easiest to find sometimes


----------



## wcs61

*Misconceptions*
As touched on before, the hotter the spark the better the combustion. This process can be associated with a better transfer of the spark energy from it's source.  Misconception #1 " Any spark is adequate for combustion since it only needs to ignite the fuel " - not true. A weak spark may start the combustion process but since there is a finite amount of time for the mixture to burn prior to the exhaust valve opening, a better start of the combustion process will aid in a more complete burn.  Misconception #2 " Hey, I heard too hot a spark burns holes in pistons ? " -  NO ! . Improper fuel mixture and/or incorrect ignition timing can cause this, not a strong spark. By assuring a good spark reaches the cylinder, a proper burn of the fuel mixture can take place. Better energy transfer will also increase spark duration which is a function of current flow. The longer the spark is present, the larger the portion of the swirling mixture is ignited which allows more complete combustion. This inevitably gives you the most from the fuel entering the engine.*
*


----------



## Wart Hog

search, atvtrickstuff

Jesse already has everything made up in a kit, plug adapters and all. I bought these for mine.


----------



## Polaris425

Guy's, please be careful with the links. Remember there are rules in place.......


----------



## wood butcher

the mod is easy just go to local auto store and buy 2 7 or 8 mm plug wires . one with a straight boot for the rear and one angled boot for the front. take coils off and unscrew the plugwires. put some die grease on the wire end and screw it back on. cut the dis cap end off first . the silicone the coil end where the spade terminals are to keep coils from shorting out in water


----------



## carms_2

Awesome guys, Thanks for all the help!! 

I now know how to fix my problem and get rid of the resistors for more spark.

Ill let you guys know how I make out. 

Do they have to be solid core wires and how can I tell the difference?


----------



## Wart Hog

Polaris425 said:


> Guy's, please be careful with the links. Remember there are rules in place.......


Sorry 

Just trying to help him out of a bind, forgot about that rule.


----------



## wcs61

Links gone but copy paste still works.


----------



## wcs61

Had nothing better to do so I went out to try something. I have a spark tester and wanted to see the difference in the resister wire and regular auto wire. Same size wires as well.

Here is the video of the resister wire followed by the spark gap. The gap is where the spark started to misfire and dialed back to consistent spark.

ATV :: IMG_0617.mp4 video by rolltide777 - Photobucket

now the gap.....

http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp215/rolltide777/ATV/IMG_0618.jpg

A nice blue strong spark means you coil is good as well as the coil wire. If it's yellow the spark is getting weak. This could be a bad wire or weak coil.

Here is the auto wire spark and yes it tore me a new one as you can tell. Twice!

ATV :: IMG_0620.mp4 video by rolltide777 - Photobucket

and the gap.....

http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp215/rolltide777/ATV/IMG_0623.jpg

A 1/4? difference in gap,approximate gap for the resistor wire is 1/2", 3/4" for the auto wire plus still a hot blue spark. The larger gap shows there is definitely a gain in using the auto wire. Hotter spark more efficient or complete the fuel burn.


----------



## kawboy1

carms_2 said:


> Awesome guys, Thanks for all the help!!
> 
> I now know how to fix my problem and get rid of the resistors for more spark.
> 
> Ill let you guys know how I make out.
> 
> Do they have to be solid core wires and how can I tell the difference?


Stick to the solid copper core wire like stock. The boot is what you want to get rid off as it has the resistor in it. You will need to automotive style metal clips that fit to the end of the spark plugs along with the screw on caps for the top of the plugs or new plugs with that style top. Most auto wires are carbon core not solid. The wires just screw out of the coils also if you decide to replace them.


----------



## carms_2

So I dug into this mod on the weekend and after I took the wires off the coils I didn't see a resistor anywhere????

I am replacing the wires with NGK solid core wires but want to know if Ive gotten rid of the resistor?

I'm thinking its built into the wire but not sure?

Can anyone help with some more information.

Thanks,


----------



## carms_2

wcs61 said:


> Had nothing better to do so I went out to try something. I have a spark tester and wanted to see the difference in the resister wire and regular auto wire. Same size wires as well.
> 
> Here is the video of the resister wire followed by the spark gap. The gap is where the spark started to misfire and dialed back to consistent spark.
> 
> ATV :: IMG_0617.mp4 video by rolltide777 - Photobucket
> 
> now the gap.....
> 
> http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp215/rolltide777/ATV/IMG_0618.jpg
> 
> A nice blue strong spark means you coil is good as well as the coil wire. If it's yellow the spark is getting weak. This could be a bad wire or weak coil.
> 
> Here is the auto wire spark and yes it tore me a new one as you can tell. Twice!
> 
> ATV :: IMG_0620.mp4 video by rolltide777 - Photobucket
> 
> and the gap.....
> 
> http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp215/rolltide777/ATV/IMG_0623.jpg
> 
> A 1/4? difference in gap,approximate gap for the resistor wire is 1/2", 3/4" for the auto wire plus still a hot blue spark. The larger gap shows there is definitely a gain in using the auto wire. Hotter spark more efficient or complete the fuel burn.



Great video of the difference. Looks like it'll be worth it big time. Thanks for the info. Im sure it'll come in handy for guys thinking of doing this mod.


----------



## kawboy1

kawboy1 said:


> Stick to the solid copper core wire like stock. *The boot is what you want to get rid off as it has the resistor in it*. You will need to automotive style metal clips that fit to the end of the spark plugs along with the screw on caps for the top of the plugs or new plugs with that style top. Most auto wires are carbon core not solid. The wires just screw out of the coils also if you decide to replace them.


 
..................


----------



## brute574

carms_2 said:


> So I dug into this mod on the weekend and after I took the wires off the coils I didn't see a resistor anywhere????
> 
> I am replacing the wires with NGK solid core wires but want to know if Ive gotten rid of the resistor?
> 
> I'm thinking its built into the wire but not sure?
> 
> Can anyone help with some more information.
> 
> Thanks,


It is in the Boot that goes on the Plug, You GOT IT


----------



## carms_2

Ohhh. I didn't read it that close thanks guys I appreciate it. LOL


----------



## Roboquad

May I also suggest NGK ,CR7EIX. Plugs. Irridium plugs burn brighter longer but no hotter.


----------



## carms_2

Roboquad said:


> May I also suggest NGK ,CR7EIX. Plugs. Irridium plugs burn brighter longer but no hotter.



Thanks, Roboquad Ill try them also. I'm really trying to get the most out of this thing without touching the motors internals.


----------



## brute574

o VFJ Clutch Mod, WORLD of defference


----------



## carms_2

Ive already got the stage 3 mod done to it but I'm not getting the full benefit out of it because my deflection is out 33mm. I'm going to be adjusting it and hopefully it'll change the way the bike hooks up.


----------



## Roboquad

Have you tried the teryx belt swap, do a search here for the info.


----------



## carms_2

I got into the mod and found out that the NGK solid core racing wires with plug boots that I bought have a 5K resistor in them.

Is this the same thing as the stock boot??

Should I be using these boots or should I look for no resistor type boots?

I think the boots should have no resistors as per all the correspondence on this post.


----------



## brute574

You an Just Change the Ends


----------



## mmelton005

What wires are you guys going with? I picked up two 8mm wires from oreilly and asked the guy behind the counter if they were solid core or carbon, and he wasn't exactly for sure and he called the manufacturer and they told him they were carbon. Would someone please post a part number or the part they used for this mod please? I don't want to screw anything up


----------



## dman66

Here's the plug boots I used - got the idea from another site.I used the stock kawi wires.But there is another guy " venforcer" ,on another site,selling these for 18 bucks complete with wires and boots made up.The boots he sells,looks better than the MSD boot kit shown here.With these boots,I also needed to use spark plug # CR7EB - these plugs have the nipple on the end of the plug.


----------



## mmelton005

My local napa ended up having buy by the foot spark plug wire, I purchased 3ft of 7mm solid core and two boots and two terminals for a whopping $4.81


----------



## Nate_1503

Bump since topic is up again


----------



## crazybear

Does anyone know what automotive boot will work as a replacement on my brute I just ripped my boot on the front cylinder


----------

